# A Begginers Tribe



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

Are you new to the forum or just getting started in model railroading? Well welcome to the Beginners Tribe! This is a thread where you can ask all the beginner questions and have them answered by other beginners just like you. You don't ever have to worry that someone will look down on you because you are inexperienced on this thread because we all are! The object of this thread is to get all the beginners together so you can learn from each other and hopefully become better modelers because of it. So enthusiasts, lets get going and start modeling. :appl:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't we old farts get a look in then?


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

*wrainey, Who he is and what this thread is about.*

All right everyone, here is the deal. I know this thread is super new but you have got to have an example of what is going to be on here. So I'm going to use myself as an example. I am going to basically create a profile of myself so that other modelers get to know me and can give me tips and pointers to help me. Here is just one example of the infinite ways you can introduce yourself. 

Hello everyone, I'm new to this whole forum thing and am a armchair model railroader (I don't yet have a layout but will get one soon). I have some major space and money limitations and have about a maximum budget of 200 dollars. I would like to build a small layout probably in the two by three foot range using n scale equipment. I am looking to design a layout small enough to fit on a shelf or desk, won't break the bank, but will still keep the hobby of model railroading one of my interests until I have more space, time, etc. At this point I am a little bit lost on where to turn. :dunno: My best bet is to probably purchase a train set and go from there. I would also like to have a DCC system and a switch yard to make up and break down trains. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,
wrainey

It is literally that easy to get feed back from not only myself but other modelers of your skill level. As you progress you can move on to other threads, stick with this one and help the newbies, or create your own thread. Then you can start helping other people so that they can become better model railroaders like you. 

That's all for now,
wrainey


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

OK , wrainey, welcome first and foremost. Your idea is good but probably count gain much traction as its a poll and listed under that best way to get scale specific advice is just what you said to do, ask scale specific questions will probably get more answers in there category of choice. Some don't stray fROM there scale sections. Most here don't mind helping beginners or anyone else for that matter, so no need to feel left out, its not that kind of forum. I only do o scale stuff so n is out of my comfort range! Have fun, look around, and good luck


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Tribe?*



wrainey said:


> Are you new to the forum or just getting started in model railroading? Well welcome to the Beginners Tribe! This is a thread where you can ask all the beginner questions and have them answered by other beginners just like you. You don't ever have to worry that someone will look down on you because you are inexperienced on this thread because we all are! The object of this thread is to get all the beginners together so you can learn from each other and hopefully become better modelers because of it. So enthusiasts, lets get going and start modeling. :appl:


 wrainey;

Since you are new to this forum, perhaps you haven't noticed that we already have an entire section devoted to beginners. It's called "Beginners Q and A". You will find it below the various sections for the different scales. That doesn't mean you can't start your own thread/s on whatever train subject you want. This forum is a pretty loose and friendly bunch of folks.
We don't try to tell anyone what they "must do". That's not our style. 
One of the best benefits a beginner gets from the forum is access to advice from many members, both other beginners, and some very experienced modelers. Often it's the latter group that answers the beginner's question. I hope you're not trying to exclude the long time modelers from your thread. I don't suppose there's any rule against doing so, but it would cut off a lot of helpful information, and where's the benefit in that?
We don't try to pick on a new person. Quite the opposite; we're hear to help! Also, everyone on this forum was a beginner at some time!

In any case, Welcome to the forum; :smilie_daumenpos:

Traction Fan


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum wrainey. I hate to poke holes in your noble idea but the entire forum is for the most part a place for newbies to ask questions without fear of ridicule. The whole point of the forum is to share knowledge.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wrainey, please accept my very warm and sincere welcome.

As far as your idea, though, I'm kind of scratching my head. One of the beautiful things about this forum is that very few people here look down on anybody. Us old farts genuinely try to be helpful. Simply recommending that you do something differently isn't putting you down or bashing your ideas.

Take the humble train set, for example. For many, it's the perfect start. Everyone knows that. So what most of us will do is make sure that you're aware of its limitations and pitfalls. You can still do whatever you want to: Your Layout, Your Rules.

And finally, the regular posters here have several hundred, perhaps thousand, years of cumulative experience. Why would you want to ignore all that in favor of people who might be as green as yourself?

And did you see the sticky thread entitled, "Introduce Yourself Here." ? [EDIT] Oh, yeah, I guess you did, since you posted there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What an excellent ideal. Why didn't I think of this.:dunno:

Kind of like the blind leading the blind. 

A beginner asking beginner questions and being answered by beginners.
But where do we begin?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Comment not put down*



big ed said:


> What an excellent ideal. Why didn't I think of this.:dunno:
> 
> Kind of like the blind leading the blind.
> 
> ...


wrainey;

Big Ed's comment above is about as "close" to a put down as you are likely to see on this forum. I doubt very much that he meant to insult you. Judging by his previous posts,he is
much too nice a guy for that. I think he's just making a harmless joke about your idea.

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Suggestions for a small space*



wrainey said:


> All right everyone, here is the deal. I know this thread is super new but you have got to have an example of what is going to be on here. So I'm going to use myself as an example. I am going to basically create a profile of myself so that other modelers get to know me and can give me tips and pointers to help me. Here is just one example of the infinite ways you can introduce yourself.
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm new to this whole forum thing and am a armchair model railroader (I don't yet have a layout but will get one soon). I have some major space and money limitations and have about a maximum budget of 200 dollars. I would like to build a small layout probably in the two by three foot range using n scale equipment. I am looking to design a layout small enough to fit on a shelf or desk, won't break the bank, but will still keep the hobby of model railroading one of my interests until I have more space, time, etc. At this point I am a little bit lost on where to turn. :dunno: My best bet is to probably purchase a train set and go from there. I would also like to have a DCC system and a switch yard to make up and break down trains. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


wrainey;

Two by three feet is a very small, and limiting space; even for N scale. Can you get any
more space, even on a "space sharing" basis? (Train Layout is put in a closet or under a bed
when not being used)
If 2'x3' is all you can get, you can just fit a single oval, using tight,(9&3/4" radius curves)
You could probably fit in a siding or two, but that's about it. Another possibility would be a
figure eight track arrangement, with a 90 degree crossing at the middle. Crossings like this 
were/are common on real railroads. They were often at the junction of two different railroad company's tracks. This gives you the opportunity to run trains from your two favorite railroads. With appropriate sidings, this could become an "interchange" where the two companies would leave/pick up cars for each other.
One other thing that could be done with the figure eight would be a trolley/streetcar
layout with the crossing set in the middle of a street intersection.
Finally, if you're not firmly committed to N scale, you might want to consider Z scale.
It has smaller trains and tighter curves which could offer more possibilities in such limited space.

Good Luck, and welcome to the forum.

Traction Fan


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wrainey said:


> Are you new to the forum or just getting started in model railroading? Well welcome to the Beginners Tribe! This is a thread where you can ask all the beginner questions and have them answered by other beginners just like you. You don't ever have to worry that someone will look down on you because you are inexperienced on this thread because we all are! The object of this thread is to get all the beginners together so you can learn from each other and hopefully become better modelers because of it. So enthusiasts, lets get going and start modeling. :appl:





traction fan said:


> wrainey;
> 
> Big Ed's comment above is about as "close" to a put down as you are likely to see on this forum. I doubt very much that he meant to insult you. Judging by his previous posts,he is
> much too nice a guy for that. I think he's just making a harmless joke about your idea.
> ...


No joke and no put down?
Just just a reality check. Nice guy that I am.
How is a beginner supposed to help a beginner if neither know anything about anything?
It would be like the blind leading the blind.

Can you help someone if you have NO knowledge about what he needs help in? No. 

We have all kinds of forums in every scale for getting help, and 99% of the time to questionnaire gets help, and no one "looks down on them". We have a lot of new people asking basic questions.....I don't see many being "put down." I do see most getting help.

The OP did not ask for help, he did state "This is a thread where you can ask all the beginner questions and have them answered by other beginners just like you."
How is a beginner suppose to answer a beginners questions? This I would like to know.
Maybe he started the thread as a joke? A "*Beg*giners tribe."? Typo?


By the way you did not vote in his poll. A poll won't work without picking your choice. 
Don't you want to help? :smokin:


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

Dear Traction fan,

The Beginners Tribe is not only for questions but also a place where beginners can share their ideas and thoughts.

wrainey


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

Big Ed,

The beginners can help each other because they have to know something and eventually they tell the other person that they know it. Also they'll be easy skills so they won't be hard to master.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

Dear Traction Fan

I am definitely not saying that if you are a seasoned model railroader than you are not allowed on this thread. I would definitely like some experienced guys to get on here and help the new ones out. The object here is to not discourage them so they can get a feel for the forum and model railroading while simultaneously getting the skills and ideas needed to work on bigger and more challenging projects.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

wrainey said:


> Dear Traction fan,
> 
> The Beginners Tribe is not only for questions but also a place where beginners can share their ideas and thoughts.
> 
> wrainey


Maybe the latter rather than the former.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Still just not getting the idea behind this thread. 

It is my very strongly held belief, based on my 52 years of experience on this planet (including being a manager of others and a Boy Scout leader), that personal growth is not achieved by sticking to what you know and hanging out only with people of similar backgrounds, experiences, and opinions. We grow by challenging ourselves to attempt new things, and by seeking out new experiences, new ideas, and contrasting opinions.

I got good at chess by getting the crap kicked out of me by people who were much better than I was, I earned a black belt by pushing myself beyond what I thought my limits were, and I got good at model railroading by going to train shows and badgering people who were much better at it than I was.

So if you say, "Just have the beginners here," you (they) will grow slowly, if at all, as new ideas percolate through the protective wall. And if it's open to everyone, well, so is every other thread on the forum. Why not just spread your wings, leave the nest, and participate?


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

wrainey said:


> Dear Traction fan,
> 
> The Beginners Tribe is not only for questions but also a place where beginners can share their ideas and thoughts.
> 
> wrainey


And I Reiterate. That which you are proposing is the purpose that this ENTIRE FORUM seaks to fulfill.


----------



## wrainey (Oct 14, 2015)

As I have already stated, the Beginners Tribe is not just for beginners, but also for experienced model railroaders who want to help get some of the model railroad juice flowing for people who are just getting started. I also think that some people are not understanding what I mean when I say beginner. When I say Beginner, I mean only through the train set and first layout. Anything beyond that I feel makes you a intermediate model railroader in which case you can either move on to other threads or stick with this one.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

wrainey said:


> As I have already stated, the Beginners Tribe is not just for beginners, but also for experienced model railroaders who want to help get some of the model railroad juice flowing for people who are just getting started. I also think that some people are not understanding what I mean when I say beginner. When I say Beginner, I mean only through the train set and first layout. Anything beyond that I feel makes you a intermediate model railroader in which case you can either move on to other threads or stick with this one.


But as we keep saying, that guidance applies to every thread on this forum. Why limit people to this one?

You know, sometimes you have to be willing to say, "You know, I thought it was a great idea, but it just didn't hold up to scrutiny" and move on.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok everyone, remember this fourm is open to all ages. I think this is a younger member who identifies more with a set age group. I could be wrong.......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Ok everyone, remember this fourm is open to all ages. I think this is a younger member who identifies more with a set age group. I could be wrong.......


Based on my experience with my own kids and a lot of Boy Scouts, I agree.

That doesn't change anything I've said, however.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Ok everyone, remember this fourm is open to all ages. I think this is a younger member who identifies more with a set age group. I could be wrong.......


Hey! Just what the heck are you trying to say about my generation bub!?! 

Cause I just might agree with lol!

But on a serious note, I do believe,I myself am done here. Eventually the thread will disappear once everyone else looses interest.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been in the hobby for decades. I have tried ideas and some have failed and some have worked. I have been working on my present layout for over 30 years. 

When I started on it, there were few modelers in my area and there was no internet. Ho hobby shops in the area at all. some of the few modelers close by (over 150 miles away) showed me how do do many things. I really appreciated this. I also tried new things with no help and many projects came out with great results. A lot more good ending than flops. Now that we have the internet and forums like this, more experienced modelers can help those new to the hobby. 

Model railroading can get expensive. By helping those new to the hobby, more experienced modelers can help those new to the hobby reach their goals sooner and most likely save them time and money in the process.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

wrainey said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> The beginners can help each other because they have to know something and eventually they tell the other person that they know it. Also they'll be easy skills so they won't be hard to master.



Ok, lets see how it goes.
I will watch, if I can I will help.
If that is in the rules. :smokin:


----------



## PanelDeland (Oct 3, 2015)

My best comment for beginners is "If you're the smartest guy in the room, you're in the wrong room." That said, I find the best info from folks who have been doing it a long time but more so from those who have a passion to learn about a subject. I'm a beginner at RR and classic trucks and marriage, and even life. I'm just sure at 58 that there are people out there that are younger than me and older than me that know more than me and sometimes it's not as much the knowledge as an insight from a differing perspective. I've found over the years, that "the smartest guy in the room" is the one who realizes every one in the room has something to add. One problem solving exercise I was involved in, was to throw out any idea to fix the problem no matter how unlikely it seemed to be the answer. Surprisingly enough, the most out there answers were seldom the cure but more often than any other, were the ideas that spurred the thought process to an answer. 
Put another way, "The best way to learn something is to teach it". The reason is simple, students will ask questions from different perspectives and make you think or learn to be able to answer.


----------

